# Introducing Shane!



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

My Leopard Gecko! He is about 3-4 months old!

Pretty sure it's a boy. what do you think?


I have no idea what morph he is lol


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm not sure how to identify the gender of geckos, sorry! But he/she's super cute! I've always liked leopard geckos!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you! I think he is very cute too . 

The little bump at the base of his tail in the first picture is why i think he is a boy


----------



## bettasaur (Sep 17, 2012)

HAHAHA the second picture is totally a mischievous smirk. Love it!!! He/she is adorable.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Lol thank you!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My petco has a uch of them they like to sleep.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah Shane is very lazy lol. He sleeps most of the time except for a little while in the morning and evening.

I can never see the ones at petco/petsmart because they are always hiding/sleeping!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Are Petco has a cave cut in half on the glass the Geckos get in and sleep and you can see them. Are those things easy to care for?


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Aww it's so adorable!:3


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes it is and are they easy to care for?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

They are very easy to care for. You just have to feed the live food such as mealworms and make sure one side of the tank is around 90F while the opposite side is ~70-80F. They need food and water like anything else. One hide on the cool side one hide on the warm side and preferable a humid hide (usually a plastic container with a hole cut out) that you spray with water because that helps them with shedding.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

How do you do different temps on each side and love him the avatar is great.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

You will want to put an under tank heater under his hot-side hide. Then if the air temp is really cold (like in my house) then you can also use a heat lamp. otherwise if your room temp is 70+ then all you need is the under tank heater on his warm side.

Thank you! I feel like I got lucky with that picture!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

How often is he active and looks like he has it made.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

He is usually active for about an hour in the morning and a couple hours in the evening. And thank you, I try to give him the best life that I can.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Your welcome that pic is perfect and shows him off well.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

He's so cute!! (; What's his tank size? And don't you get grossed out by the mealworms, crickets, etc? I researched their care before 'cause my dad said we could. But he was just joking, and I didn't notice. xD


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Aw!! Just yesterday I was thinking about getting one!! Cool name, too


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I wish I had one.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

@LTB: he is in a 20 gallon long and nope I don't get grossed out at all! Sometimes I will feed him one right from my hand!

@eemmais: thank you! I thought the name suited him lol


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Cool.  That must be a lot for them, and how can't you get squemish..? xD Especially the mealworms, they turn into beetles next.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

How many types of food do you feed?


----------



## GalileoMercury (Nov 4, 2012)

O:
I love him!I gecko-sitted (xD) my friend Travis' Leopard Gecko Harley for a while.It's nice to know that you have a lot of space for him to "roam" (Thumbs up*).I got all excited when I saw this because I am in LOVE with reptiles.I love my 2 betta's too,but reptiles are awesome. >


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sounds adorible and what is big to you?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

@LTB: I actually breed the mealworms, so I have a tub full of beetles right now XD

@Choclate: For now I just feed him mealworms, but I coat them in multi-vitamins and calcium powder.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

GalileoMercury said:


> O:
> I love him!I gecko-sitted (xD) my friend Travis' Leopard Gecko Harley for a while.It's nice to know that you have a lot of space for him to "roam" (Thumbs up*).I got all excited when I saw this because I am in LOVE with reptiles.I love my 2 betta's too,but reptiles are awesome. >


He is my first reptile and he is awesome! I wanted to give him plenty of space for when he grows up


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Is he a leopard Gecko? The ones at the Pet store just sit there sleeping in a group.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes he is a leopard gecko. He likes to sleep a lot too.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Aww and you could put half a cave your lizard can enter and you can see.


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Aww, he's adorable! <3 I have a leo too, her name is Freckles. They're such amazing little things, so full of personality. Also I love Shane's name! <3 So cute.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Is yous active?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

@ XxGalaxyxX: Thank you! They do have awesome personalities! I like the name Freckles too that's so cute! XD

@ Choclate: Did you mean mine? He is only acting during feeding time lol


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

very nice leo. i dont have a leo but i have a crestie. id love to be able to feed worms to mine if not for impaction issues. i hate but tolerate crickets though ive overdone the crickets and he's lost most interest in them. id love to find and feed him Dubia (illegal by law) or pheonix worms (hard to find).


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Well since you have a crestie dont you mostly feed it fruit based foods?


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Well since you have a crestie dont you mostly feed it fruit based foods?


there's formulated MRP for cresties along with a calcium dust for the gecko. they can live solely on the Rephashy MRP but crickets to give a balanced diet. theres a good amount of fruit flavors in MRP but its not like feeding them baby food or certainextra sugary foods. baby food is edible to them but its not a proper item to give them ie too sweet, low nutrition and probably high fat content.

the MRP is pretty easy on the wallet depending on the amount of MRp in the bag and the amount of geckoes you have. i did look into leo's before chosing cresteds but the 247 insect keeping disuaded me. i dont like crickets and they're trick things when they escape. i caught 2 already.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah feeding a crestie baby food alone will lead to MBD


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I found out geckos can remove there tails if I a right they only need a ten so yours is a palace.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah if they get really scared and get their tails pulled on, they can drop the tail. This usually isn't fatal but it is on open wound so extra care needs to be taken when/if this happens. Yes the accepted minimum is 10 gallons for one but I wanted to give him some extra room. Thank you for the complement too


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Your welcome and shanel says thank you I did the same thing with Carter.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Carter says thank you too


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

You're welcome


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I just love that little lizard face.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Haha thank you. So do I.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey Choclate (and whomever else wanted to see) Here's some pictures of my setup in case you wanted to see it:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice he is awake never seen that.


----------

